# Columbia 3" Angle head Issues



## bcaseydrywall (Apr 18, 2015)

Just picked up my first set of auto taping tools. Everything is living up to my expectations except for the performance of the angle head. It first gave me trouble while running corners after bazooka and roller. The head didnt seem to want to stay seated in the corner properly when pushing lightly, and when I pushed harder I was tearing the corner tapes in their crease. I followed most of them up by hand and everything was ok. Today I used my 7" box with 3" head or the first time and it wasnt the greatest experience. It simply didnt seem to be leaving enough mud on the tapes (could still see a lot of tape). I tried using different consistencies of compound.. After using thick and thin mud, still not enough mud left over tape. Is there any way to adjust an angle head to leave more mud?? In comparison to bazooka mud, how thick or thin should corner box mud be? Would my 3" head coat better if it was used after a 2"?? Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

What is your experience level with the auto tools? Just asking so I know how detailed I'll have to get in describing what to do.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Also, check out this thread, seems you are having the same issues.
http://www.drywalltalk.com/showthread.php?t=7225


----------



## jeepin270 (Mar 30, 2014)

I had the same issue, I tried adjusting it and made it worse. I talked to Aaron at Columbia he asked me to send it to him so he could adjust it. I am still waiting for it to come back


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

I was this close to picking up a 3" Columbia during the sale. Kinda glad I didn't. No offense to them, but for what they cost, they should be right straight outta the box. Like my 2.5 was.


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

Big enough company should get it right I think even a trial before sending as iv read alot of bad things about Columbia angle head especially


----------



## bcaseydrywall (Apr 18, 2015)

My experience level is very low with all of the tools. I have hand taped for about 10 years. Flat boxes have been awesome with no issues.. Bazooka was a little bit of a pain the first day (kept jamming before I realized you had to completely stop before cutting) but once that was sorted out it was a lot better. Still get a ton of drag in horizontals.. any tips for that?? As far as the angle head, I did read about adjusting the "rock". I will try this tomorrow (going from .0015 to .002). Hopefully this will make a difference, but could that be causing the problem with glazing as well?. Could the problem be stemming more from another step in my process?? Like maybe not rolling hard enough (rolled pretty good I thought). As I applied the 2nd coat with the angle head, I would get an angle here and there that came out ok, they did look better once dry.. compared to all the videos I have watched however it didnt seem to be leaving enough mud. Also, the crook in the angle head handle, do you point the elbow in the direction you are moving? It seems I have seen different positions in different videos.

Jeepin- You will have to let me know if the factory adjustment changed anything.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Long and short, lol. Mud for taping angles is quite wet, thin your mud. Get it right, and you'll get very little drag. It will also make rolling them much easier. You do have to roll them quite hard, get that tape back in as far as it will go. 

It will take some time for that head and the ball on the pole to mate up/wear in. Until then, try not to pivot the head while going down the angle. Until they break in, turning the ball can rack the head. It's a pain, but they'll get there. 

As far as using a 3" to tape, some guys like it, others don't. Really comes down to how much mud your taper puts out and exactly how your head is set. 

If you're having trouble hiding the tape, you could try a 2.5", like I do. But, you need to realize, you aren't hand taping anymore. The tools coat differently, and some folks are quite shocked how little mud there is over the angles.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I have just got a new 75mm (3") Tape Pro angle head. Perfect straight out of the box (thanks Tom:thumbsup it has also cured my "too much mud issue".


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

Is that there new one gazman I want one


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

This one


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Sweendog87 said:


> This one


No Gaz has got the mechanical head!
Not the flusher!:thumbsup:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

This one Sweendog87

http://www.plasteringsupplies.com.a...46-tapepro-series-corner-finisher-75mm-cfp-75


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

I love my tape pros for anything still nervous to try mechanical heads flushers are working well and for the price i wonder if it works why change......i also once thought running paper tape worked but i changed just gonna have to try hey


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

A member who used to be a regular on here used to say " there is more than one way to skin a cat, and the cat aint gunna like any of them". The point being, if the flushers are working for you, don't change for change sake. 
Some blokes swear by flushers, others use angle heads. It all depends on your system.


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Watching corner boxes and heads in action look amazingly fast and precise they have me considering jumpimg the fence


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I have never tried a corner box, they look like very hard work. I personally use a mud runner.


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

gazman said:


> A member who used to be a regular on here used to say " there is more than one way to skin a cat, and the cat aint gunna like any of them". The point being, if the flushers are working for you, don't change for change sake.
> 
> Some blokes swear by flushers, others use angle heads. It all depends on your system.



That's right mate that's my number one saying at work.....

There's so many different ways to attack a task /job..you have to find the best application to suit that task on that given day..you might do it the same you might do it different its what works best for you at the time 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jeepin270 (Mar 30, 2014)

I have been running flushers for about 15yrs now, the only reason why I started using mechanical heads is because of quality. Everyone in my area either hand tapes or uses flushers, there is alot of contractors that don't like the flushers because of the rounded corners that they leave. Mechanical heads leave a nice square corner similar to a hand taped corner. I believe flushers are easier and faster to run


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

I'm not overly familiar with the flushers, just picked up my first one a few weeks ago. Seems to me they are less adaptable than the mechanical heads. Not that it's a bad thing. 

I've noticed that is I hit an spot on an angle that doesn't have enough mud with a flusher, it will just leave a void, on my flusher seems you can only push so hard. With the head I can re-glaze that angle with a little more pressure, and make it passable. With a head, I can also take mud from one side of the angle and put it on the other side, just turn the ball a bit. Can you do that with a flusher?


----------



## loudcry184 (Jan 26, 2014)

I used to be a diehard Columbia fan myself, but I came to the conclusion that most of the major taping tool brands do a good job for the most part. I think some do better on certain tools then others like DM's angle heads and Northstar pumps and handles, and Columbia's fat boy boxes because they hold a lot of mud. I have a mudrunner from Tapetech that is nice and a DM 5.5 flat box. I can say that I like certain aspects of just about all companies, besides Level 5.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

gazman said:


> A member who used to be a regular on here used to say " there is more than one way to skin a cat, and the cat aint gunna like any of them". The point being, if the flushers are working for you, don't change for change sake.
> Some blokes swear by flushers, others use angle heads. It all depends on your system.


Good old Captain:thumbsup:
I miss him and 2Buck


----------



## aaron (Jun 19, 2013)

fr8train said:


> It will take some time for that head and the ball on the pole to mate up/wear in. Until then, try not to pivot the head while going down the angle. Until they break in, turning the ball can rack the head. It's a pain, but they'll get there.


If the head isn't pivoting nice on the ball of the handle, just spit in the socket before you put the handle on. I've done that for a long time with mine, it sometimes squeaks and is stiff starting out when it's dry, that fixes it up, now it's just a habit. It pivots nice after!


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

Could you use WD40


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

aaron said:


> If the head isn't pivoting nice on the ball of the handle, just spit in the socket before you put the handle on. I've done that for a long time with mine, it sometimes squeaks and is stiff starting out when it's dry, that fixes it up, now it's just a habit. It pivots nice after!


White taper b nice tho!:thumbup:


----------



## jeepin270 (Mar 30, 2014)

bcaseydrywall said:


> Just picked up my first set of auto taping tools. Everything is living up to my expectations except for the performance of the angle head. It first gave me trouble while running corners after bazooka and roller. The head didnt seem to want to stay seated in the corner properly when pushing lightly, and when I pushed harder I was tearing the corner tapes in their crease. I followed most of them up by hand and everything was ok. Today I used my 7" box with 3" head or the first time and it wasnt the greatest experience. It simply didnt seem to be leaving enough mud on the tapes (could still see a lot of tape). I tried using different consistencies of compound.. After using thick and thin mud, still not enough mud left over tape. Is there any way to adjust an angle head to leave more mud?? In comparison to bazooka mud, how thick or thin should corner box mud be? Would my 3" head coat better if it was used after a 2"?? Any help would be greatly appreciated!


 Did the 3in head that you have come with wheels?


----------



## bcaseydrywall (Apr 18, 2015)

Yes it did, I have never used an angle head without wheels but they seem to work very well. I ended up doing a 2nd coat on all my angles. Sanded and primed tpday and it looks awesome. I hope with proper rock adjustment next time I will only need one coat in corners.


----------



## bcaseydrywall (Apr 18, 2015)

Anyone have experience, positive or negative, with using a flusher to tape and an angle head to finish? I picked up a 2" flusher but am weary that the rounded edge will effect how my angle head will fit into the corner for 2nd coat.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

I've used a 3" flusher behind the taper and skimmed with a 3.5" head with no problem


----------



## jeepin270 (Mar 30, 2014)

I got my 3in angle head back from at Aaron at Columbia yesterday, tried it today behind zook, it was night an day from before. I am super happy with it now. I would suggest that anyone that's having any issues with columbia tools to give Aaron a call.


----------

